# Safe rocks for a planted tank with CRS and other shrimp.



## AquariumNoob94 (May 24, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I went to a LFS and bought some rocks after the owner told me that they were dragon stone, but after further inspection once i was home, i realized that it might actually be seiryu stone. I also bought some crystal red shrimp not realizing this, so now i am panicking after reading countless forums about how seiryu stone is bad for CRS. I also have some blue velvet shrimp and some orange sakura shrimp in the tank. Can anyone help me confirm the type of rock in my tank? I am going to attach some pictures for you all. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure, if you have a photobucket account, go ahead and link the photos.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That kind of rock will raise the ph a little, but if you have buffering substrate it wont amount to much.


----------

